
Netflix Ditches Silverlight for HTML5 in Safari on OS X Yosemite - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/06/03/netflix-ditches-silverlight-html5-macs-available-today-safari-os-x-yosemite-beta/
======
aspHax0
I was so happy when I first heard about this. Silverlight is always really
really buggy for me.

